# Experience with HTD's "microsub"?



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with HTD's microsub? With the 4th of July sale coming it might be worth it to play with.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Which sub are you interested in, BoomieMCT?


----------

